# One !



## ThomasK

Do you use the word for 'one' as the basis for many other words ? I do not want a full list, but some examples... (Not so much in compounds, mainly in derivations)

Dutch (see also in the Dutch section): 
- _*enig*_/ sole (not so much _unique_)
- _*ineens*_/ at once (in once)
- _*verenigen*_/ bring together, unify (literally: prefix - unique -inf. suffix)
and _*vereniging*_/ association (as in _union_)
- *eensluidend*/ true copy (equi-vocal, 'once sounding')
-* het eens zijn*/ 'to be of one opinion' (lit. to be 'it' one)

In English: 
- _*once, at once*_
-_ *unify, union*_
- ?

German
- *sich einigen* (to agree (< to unify one another)) 
- *sich einig sein* (to agree (lit. to be one-ish one another ;-))
- _*der Verein*_ (association)


----------



## Orlin

I think Slavic languages have quite many derivatives from the number "one" - e. g. Bulgarian (BG) един, Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian (BCS) jedan:
- BG веднъж/веднаж, BCS jednom = once;
- BG единствен, BCS jedinstven = unique, the only (also BCS jedini=the only);
- BG единство, BCS jedinstvo = unity;
- BG единен*, обединен, BCS ujedinjen = unified, united;
- BG (да) се съединя*/съединявам се*, BCS sjediniti se*, sjedinjavati se* = to unite.
* If you put the prefix раз/raz or replace the prefix съ/s with раз/raz, you get the opposite.
And probably others.


----------



## itreius

^

Jedinstven means _unique_ in BCS and ujedinjen would be _unified_ or _united_. Jedini is fine as _the only_ but I can't see it being used as _unique_.

Also -

jednak - equal, identical
odjednom - suddenly


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese and all other Romance languages with cognates (English included): um, unidade, unificar, unificação, unificador, reunir, reunião, adunar, coadunar, uniforme, uníssono, etc.


----------



## Orlin

itreius said:


> Also -
> 
> jednak - equal, identical
> odjednom - suddenly


 
Their Bulgarian equivalents are also derived from "one": еднакъв and изведнъж/изведнаж rsp.
I've corrected the errors in my previous post, thanks.


----------



## Rallino

In *Turkish*

one = bir

hiçbir = none
birim = unit
birlik = alliance
birikim = saving; accumulation
birey = individual
bireşim = synthesis


----------



## Volcano

*Biri, birisi, birkaç, biricik...*


----------



## Rallino

Volcano said:


> *Biri, birisi, birkaç, biricik...*



Oh right, I knew I'd missed some words!


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting additions: 
- _*eenling*_ is also an old word for individual in Dutch
- _none_ is indeed the negative for one, thanks !
- _one_ and _saving(s)_ in Turkish is a little bit strange as a combination to me, or does it imply bringing together? 
- _one_ and _synthesis_ as well, but I guess you are referring to bringing together as well...


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> Interesting additions:
> - _*eenling*_ is also an old word for individual in Dutch
> - _none_ is indeed the negative for one, thanks !
> - _one_ and _saving(s)_ in Turkish is a little bit strange as a combination to me, or does it imply bringing together?
> - _one_ and _synthesis_ as well, but I guess you are referring to bringing together as well...



Yep. About those, I wasn't sure either, then I checked the etymological dictionary: They're related to "one"


----------



## ThomasK

It is interesting to see that in Dutch we distinguish between 

- uniting people (_verenigen_, _unus_), but not things: because there seems to be a common goal when we use that word
- bringing together people and things, but that is only physically, so it seems to me (_col-lect_, lit. read together, _verzamelen_ [_zamel // samen_, together]), though, somehow, there may be some form of goal

Do you have that opposition?


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> It is interesting to see that in Dutch we distinguish between
> 
> - uniting people (_verenigen_, _unus_), but not things: because there seems to be a common goal when we use that word
> - bringing together people and things, but that is only physically, so it seems to me (_col-lect_, lit. read together, _verzamelen_ [_zamel // samen_, together]), though, somehow, there may be some form of goal
> 
> Do you have that opposition?



Yes we do.

To collect things (for a collection for example) can be said with: _biriktirmek_

But for people, we don't use "collect". We can use toplamak = "to summon"


----------



## sakvaka

OK, this is not going to be easy. 

*Finnish*:
yksi = one
yhdeksän = nine

Many yhden- words, for exampleyhdenmukainen = uniform. standard, conforming; analogous to
yhdennäköinen = similar-looking
yhdensuuntainen = parallel
yhdentekevä = irrelevant, insignificant​yhdessä = together

Many yhdis- words, for example:yhdistelmä = combination
yhdistys = organization, association, society​Many yhdys- words, for example:yhdyntä = sexual intercourse
yhdyskunta = community
yhdysmerkki = hyphen
yhdyssana = compound word​Many yhteis- words, for example:yhteiskunta = society​yksikkö = unit
yksilö = individual
yksin = alone, by oneself
yksinkertainen = simple
yksityinen = private

etc.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
One is «ένα» ('ena _n._) in Modern Greek. «Ένας, μία, ένα» ('enas _m._, 'mia _f._, 'ena _n._). It derives from the ancient numerals «εἷς, μία, ἕν» ('heis _m._, 'mia _f._, hen _n._). PIE base *sḗm (one). Derivations from «εἷς, μία, ἕν»:
*«Κανείς, καμ(μ)ία, κανένα»* (ka'nis _m._, ka'mia _f._, ka'nena _n._)-->None, nobody [from «κἄν εἷς»; «κἄν μία-->καμμία»; «κἄν ἕνα». _Αdv._ «κἄν» from the joining together of the conjunctions «καὶ» (kæ: and) + «ἄν» (an: if)-->_even if_, later negative element «κἄν» (translatable with English _no-_)].
*«Ενοποιώ»* (enopi'o). It derives fom the ancient «ἑνοποιῶ» (henopœ'ō) lit. to make «ἕν», to unite, unify.
First, Ordinal: «Πρώτος, πρώτη, πρώτο» ('protos _m._, 'proti _f._, 'proto _n._). It derives from the ancient «πρῶτος, πρώτη, πρῶτον» ('prōtŏs _m._, 'prōtē _f._, 'prōtŏn _n._). PIE base *pr̥H- (previous). A few derivations from «πρῶτος, πρώτη, πρῶτον»
*«Πρωτεύουσα»* (pro'tevusa _f._)-->Capital City.
*«Πρωτάθλημα»* (pro'taθlima _n._)-->Championship. «Πρωταθλητής» (protaθli'tis _m._; protaθ'litria _f._)-->lit. the first/chief athlete, the Champion.
*«Πρωταγωνιστής»* (protaɣonis'tis _m._; protaɣo'nistria _f._)-->lit. one who plays the first part, chief actor, the Protagonist.
Adverbial: «άπαξ» ('apaks): Once. It derives from the ancient «ἅπαξ» ('hapaks). 
*«Απαξάπας»* (apa'ksapas _m._; in Modern Greek the feminine and neuter types are not used). _Adj._ formed by the joining together of the adv. «ἄπαξ» + adj. «ἅπας» (hapas _m._: quite all, the whole)-->All together, the whole [something like the English expression "once and for all"]


----------



## Orlin

ThomasK said:


> It is interesting to see that in Dutch we distinguish between
> 
> - uniting people (_verenigen_, _unus_), but not things: because there seems to be a common goal when we use that word
> - bringing together people and things, but that is only physically, so it seems to me (_col-lect_, lit. read together, _verzamelen_ [_zamel // samen_, together]), though, somehow, there may be some form of goal
> 
> Do you have that opposition?


 
I think Slavic languages have such opposition: to collect things (and sometimes people) is e. g. (да) събера/събирам in Bulgarian, skupiti/skupljati or sabirati/sabrati in BCS and собрать/собирать in Russian.


----------



## ThomasK

Rallino said:


> Yes we do.
> 
> To collect things (for a collection for example) can be said with: _biriktirmek_
> 
> But for people, we don't use "collect". We can use toplamak = "to summon"


 
But is it correct that you can _toplamak_ things as well? The word seems to have so many meanings if I can believe this.


----------



## ThomasK

I suggest we avoid focusing on collecting, though I quite appreciate the comments. I have just started a new thread about collecting !


----------



## ThomasK

sakvaka said:


> OK, this is not going to be easy.
> 
> *Finnish*:
> yksi = one
> yhdeksän = nine
> 
> yhden- words, for example
> yhdis- words, for example
> yhdys- words, for example:
> yhteis- words, for example:
> ​


​This is quite impressive, but what does yhd- refer to, and why '9' (not '7' ;-)??? It is not easy indeed !


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> 
> *«Κανείς, καμ(μ)ία, κανένα»* (ka'nis _m._, ka'mia _f._, ka'nena _n._)-->None, nobody
> *«Ενοποιώ»* (enopi'o).  to unite, unify


 
Astonishing that there is not more, to me. No adverbs (_at once_) ? 

First, Ordinal: 
*«Πρωτεύουσα»* (pro'tevusa _f._)-->Capital City.
*«Πρωτάθλημα»* (pro'taθlima _n._)-->Championship. 

Adverbial: «άπαξ» ('apaks): Once. 
*«Απαξάπας»* » (hapas _m._: quite all, the whole)-->All together, the whole [something like the English expression "once and for all"][/QUOTE]

Oh, but here we have an adverb indeed ! Impressive list, thanks !


----------



## sakvaka

You will never believe, but _yksi-_ and _yhde_- are the same stem.  The latter is used in declinated forms, except for the partitive. But P always wants to "play her own games". The Finnish Grammar by Panu Mäkinen doesn't help with this: http://users.jyu.fi/~pamakine/kieli/suomi/sijat/genetiivivaren.html

I have heard a theory that _yhdeksän_ has originally been something like _ykt-e-ksä_ (in the proto language, " there's no 'one' ". Also, _kahdeksan_ could've been _kakt-e-ksa_ (" there's no 'two' "). Very complex stuff in my opinion...


----------



## ThomasK

I am quite willing to accept that, but 9 does refer to 1 then ? Sorry,...


----------



## sakvaka

Didn't I just say so?  _Yhdeksän _(9) < _yksi _(1), _kahdeksan_ (8) < _kaksi_ (2).


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, it is late in the afternoon, and I had not understood... ;-) You are quite amazing !!!


----------



## hui

Some more in *Finnish:*

_yksiö_ = small one-room apartment
_ykskaks_ = (colloquial) suddenly (lit. "one-two")


----------



## phosphore

itreius said:


> Jedinstven means _unique_ in BCS and ujedinjen would be _unified_ or _united_. Jedini is fine as _the only_ but I can't see it being used as _unique_.
> 
> Also -
> 
> jednak - equal, identical
> odjednom - suddenly


 
also:

jedinac, jedinica (nouns)=unique child
nijedan (adjective)=none
jediniti (verb) and its verbal derivatives sjediniti, sjedinjavati=to join (things, people), ujediniti, ujedinjavati=to join, to unite (people), objediniti, objedinjavati=to unite (things, people), razjediniti, razjedinjavati=to disjoin, and also its nominal derivatives jedinjenje=(chemical) compound, ujedinjenje=uniting
jednostavan (adjective)=simple and its further derivative jednostavnost (noun)=simplicity
and then also with jednak (adjective)=equal their is jednakost (noun)=equality
jedinica (noun)=(physical) unit
jedinka (noun)=individual
jedanput (adverb)=once
jednokratan (adjective)=one-time


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, thanks ! That reminds me: 
- _eenvoudig_, simple --- though I do try to focus on derivations, mostly, but this could be considered a derivation because -_voudig_ (-the -_plex_ in _simplex_) is not used separately 
- _eenheid_, unity, indeed


----------



## bibax

Czech:

jeden (< j + *ede + *oinos), jedna, jedno; _plur._ jedni, jedny, jedna = one;

jednotka = unit (generally);
jednotlivý = single, separate;
jednička = number one;
jednou = once;
najednou = at once, at one time, suddenly;
jenom = only;
jednati = to negotiate;
jednání = negotiation;
ujednání = agreement;
sjednotit, ujednotit = to unify;
sjednocený = unified; (another word is spojený = united);
jediný = unique;
jedinec = individual;
jedináček = single child;

jednoduchý (with one spirit) = simple;


----------



## ThomasK

In order to refer to negotation you refer to 1? Could you explain ? (Thanks !)


----------



## bibax

Originally *jednání* (= negotiation between a seller and a buyer on the market) is a process of finding *one* price acceptable for both contractors.

Necessary to add that the connection between jednati and jeden is not obvious for a common Czech (unlike in the case of the verb sjednotit = to unify).


----------



## ThomasK

I see the link. Reminds me of _sich vereinbaren_ in German! 

That the 'plain' Czech does not realize the link, is not so strange. I simply started the thread because I got so amazed at the number of een-words in Dutch, of such different nature... But thanks !


----------



## Gavril

Some other derivations of Finnish _yksi_ (compounds not included):

_yhtiö _"company/corporation"
_yhtyä _"be combined, combine oneself (with something)"
_yhtye _"(musical) group"
_yhteinen _"mutual"
_yhtenäinen _"uniform"
_ykkönen _"number one"
_yksinäinen_ "alone, lonely"
_yksittäin _"one at a time" 
etc.


----------



## ThomasK

It is incredible how derivational you are. Or your language. You seem to be European champions !


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> also:
> 
> 
> nijedan (adjective)=none BG нито един
> sjediniti, sjedinjavati=to join (things, people) BG да съединя/съединявам, ujediniti, ujedinjavati=to join, to unite (people), objediniti, objedinjavati=to unite (things, people) BG да обединя/обединявам, razjediniti, razjedinjavati=to disjoin BG да разединя/разединявам
> jednak (adjective)=equal BG еднакъв their is jednakost (noun)=equality BG еднаквост
> jedinica (noun)=(physical) unit BG единица
> jedanput (adverb)=once BG веднъж/веднаж
> jednokratan (adjective)=one-time BG еднократен


 
Added Bulgarian equivalents - our languages are very close and usually follow the same models.


----------

